

Sulia Helps Twitter Sort the Tweet From the Chaff - hornokplease
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20110324/sulia-helps-twitter-sort-the-tweet-from-the-chaff/

======
hornokplease
I'm a little surprised by this move by Twitter so soon after recommending that
3rd party developers look at curation as an area of focus - by partnering with
Sulia are they picking a winner already?

